# Eight Perks That are Still Free on Your Flight



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 28, 2012)

Eight Perks That are Still Free on Your Flight - by Caroline Costello/ Smarter Travel Staff/ SmarterTravel.com


Richard


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 29, 2012)

Most of the perks listed are not availible on most US legacy carriers, at least on domestic routes.

For most of the perks worth having, you have to have elite status on a US legacy carrier, and even those are declining on many carriers.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 29, 2012)

#1 Free change of plans - I don't think this has been free for several years. Most have at least a $100 change fee. Oddly enough the writer goes on to note this is not free UNLESS you fly SWA's. 

#2 Free on demand movies - I have yet to be offered on demand movies with the exception of Frontier Airlines, and they charged a fee. Maybe it's because the only two domestic airlines listed are Alaska and Virgin Americe, neither of which fly out of our airport.

#3 Free checked bags - What is this writer smoking? She acknowledges that only SWA and Jet Blue offer this perk. 

#4 Free in flight wifi - Again, I've NEVER seen this as a freebie and the writer acknowledges only two airlines that offer it without a charge. Of those two she states Jet Blue won't begin offering it for free until 2013.

#5 Free alcoholic beverages - I'm starting to think maybe she's been drinking a few to many. I haven't seen this perk on domestic carriers (U.S.) for several years. The writer mentions Sky West and Horizon as offering alcohol for free. Not from our home airport with Sky West, which is a regional carrier highered by the majors to fly the Barbie Dream Jets to their hubs. 

#6 Free live TV - The only airline I've seen with TV has been Frontier. The writer even mentions this is only on Jet Blue. Really? Why is the article titled in such a way to make one believe there's anything free on airlines. 

#7 Free snacks - Even this once free perk is begining to disappear. I don't think we've been offered a cookie or the mini bag of 6 mini pretzels on a flight this year. Even when they are offered they're not "generously" doled out. You're lucky to get one small wafer or 6 mini pretzels without having to wait until everyone else is served, then have to ring the flight attendent to request more. Generously doled out.......PLEASE. 

#8 Free blankets - Acknowledges in the first line the many now charge for blankets. The only time we've been offered a blanket without a charge has been on long haul, overnight flights. 

I think this article's title should be *8 perks that use to be free but now are offered by darn few airlines......and they're getting fewer by the year.*


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 29, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> I think this article's title should be "8 perks that use to be free but now are offered by darn few airlines......and they're getting fewer by the year".



Be grateful they don't charge for foam on your chairs.
At least some airlines haven't totally gone over to the dark-side.
I count Jet Blue with the most perks (4), followed by Hawaiian (3).


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 29, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> Be grateful they don't charge for foam on your chairs.
> At least some airlines haven't totally gone over to the dark-side.
> I count Jet Blue with the most perks (4), followed by Hawaiian (3).



On some fo the flights we've been on with the smaller regional airlines, I'm pretty certain they had eliminated the foam in the seats. Probably trying to save on weight so they could carry more cargo.


----------



## mav (Oct 29, 2012)

They forgot to mention the bathrooms are still free on all carriers. BUT I am sure that is libel to change


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 29, 2012)

Virgin America offers free live tv.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 29, 2012)

mav said:


> They forgot to mention the bathrooms are still free on all carriers. BUT I am sure that is libel to change



RyanAir has actually talked about putting pay toilets on aircraft.


----------



## JudiZ (Oct 29, 2012)

*Disclaimer Noted on the First Page*

"Your average airline dishes out gobs of extra fees for services that once cost nothing. But not every carrier is guilty. Select airlines have eschewed the fee frenzy, offering better customer service, fewer extra charges, and more creature comforts than their industry brethren—for free. Find out which airlines supply complimentary perks, from no-cost checked bags to on-the-house itinerary changes."


----------



## persia (Oct 29, 2012)

I like Virgin America.



Ken555 said:


> Virgin America offers free live tv.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 30, 2012)

Just some typical journalism sensationalism with the headlines.


----------

